# Problem mit ASUS B150-Plus



## Flachtyp (11. Oktober 2019)

Moin!

 

Ich habe das Mainboard ASUS B150-Plus. Es kommt öfter vor (ca 20 % der Starts), dass beim Start des Rechners ein Usb-Gerät nicht erkannt wird. Dabei scheint der Port relativ willkürlich zu sein. Mal ist es eine Tastatur, mal der W-Lan-Adapter der nicht erkannt wird. Hat einer da eine Idee ? Bios ist eigentlich aktuell.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

 

wie lange hast du dein Windows nicht mehr "erneuert"? Könnte ein Treiberfuckup sein - irgendwas im Zusammenspiel mit Windoof und den ASUS-(Chipsatz)Treibern fürs Board.


----------



## MikolajPL (11. Oktober 2019)

Tauchen die Problem erst im Windows-Betrieb auf (Wie ZAM vermutet) oder bereits von Anfang an dass du nicht ins BIOS kommst?


----------



## Flachtyp (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß Windows wirklich was damit zu tun haben könnte, denn ob ein Port läuft bzw nicht läuft stellt sich erst beim Starten von Windows heraus. Ins BIOS komme ich immer und da sieht auch alles normal aus und sind alle ports an.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2019)

Dann würde ich mal Windows sauber neu aufsetzen. 

Du kannst natürlich auch versuchen "aufzuräumen", also die Chipsatz-Treiber des Boards entfernen und neu installieren etc. Aber das ist meist auch nur Gefriggel und bringt ggfs. nicht den gewünschten Effekt.


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Oktober 2019)

Ok, vielen Dank!


----------

